# The Medicaid Project



## Fellow Traveler

Is starting up again. Here is a map, if your state hasn't dropped funding and you want to participate please let me know, just post here and I'll get some details to you.

http://www.icgi.org/Medicaid_Project/index.htm


----------



## carriebft

I would like to participate. I am in PA.


----------



## Theoretica

sub


----------



## Night_Nurse

A few of us in The Lone Star State are getting together tomorrow night for our Medicaid project.


----------



## bluetoes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Night_Nurse* 
A few of us in The Lone Star State are getting together tomorrow night for our Medicaid project.


I am in the other part of the state, but let me know if there is something I can do from here


----------



## shepremiers

I am in tx let me know how I can help


----------



## JamesMama

I'm in Iowa...I'd love to help.


----------



## Fyrestorm

I'm in CT...what can I do?


----------



## Dave2GA

I'm in GA and have sent a packet of information and a plea to end Medicaid funding to the appropriations committees of both the house and senate and to the Health and Human Services committee of the senate and to the chairmen and secretary of the same committee in the house. Also sent a packet and plea to the head of DHR and the head of GA Medicaid. If anyone else in GA wants to work on this, PM me.


----------



## 2xy

Rhode Island here. Honestly, I'm surprised that we still fund this here. I had no idea.


----------



## Jeff B

If you live in a state that still funds non-therapeutic circumcisions with Medicaid, the three most important people to write are your own state legislators and the state Medicaid Director. In most states you can find the contact information for your state senator and state representative on the state legislature's web site.


----------



## KBecks

I am in WI and am interested in helping.


----------



## maeby

n/m


----------



## A&A

Another idea is to write letters to the editor of your local newspapers. Emphasize how much MONEY would be saved by the state if circ funding were dropped.


----------



## Christian_mom

I'm in Indiana- how can I get started?


----------



## beru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&A* 
Another idea is to write letters to the editor of your local newspapers. Emphasize how much MONEY would be saved by the state if circ funding were dropped.

Has anyone written a letter like this? I am considering writing to some local papers but I would love some examples.


----------



## Fellow Traveler

If you've asked and not gotten a reply from me, please repost or PM me.


----------



## babycarrier

I'm in CT. I had no idea and would love to help.


----------



## Kathryn

I'm in Colorado, what can I do?


----------



## elanorh

I'm in WY and would like to help.


----------



## LaffNowCryLater

I am in TN and would like to know how I can help.


----------



## madcap150

I'm in Colorado and I would like to help too.


----------



## Tangled Hill

I'm in Texas. Just let me know whatcha need me to do.


----------



## Fellow Traveler

Again, anyone who has asked but hasn't received a PM please let me know by posting here (PMs are full right now). I will get back to you.


----------



## earthmama369

I'm in CT as well and would like to participate.


----------



## Gladiolus

I'm in PA. I would like to get involved!


----------



## peainthepod

New Yorker here--what can I do to help?


----------



## My*Scorpio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jeff B* 
If you live in a state that still funds non-therapeutic circumcisions with Medicaid, the three most important people to write are your own state legislators and the state Medicaid Director. In most states you can find the contact information for your state senator and state representative on the state legislature's web site.

I would love to be involved. I have already written my state legislators or spoken with them in person.


----------



## A&A

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beru* 
Has anyone written a letter like this? I am considering writing to some local papers but I would love some examples.

I did a long time ago (before our state dropped Medicaid coverage.) I don't remember exactly what I said. But you could say:

"In this era of budget cuts and tightening fiscal belts, the state of X would be wise to consider ending circumcision as a Medicaid benefit. Doing so would immediately result in dramatic savings that could be used to provide other, more essential health services for the people of X state. Being born male does not require immediate surgery (i.e. circumcision), and it certainly does not require immediate surgery at taxpayer expense. The state of X should join the sixteen other states that save millions of dollars each year by ending circumcision as a paid benefit of Medicaid. "

Editors prefer letters that are short and to the point.


----------



## StephM76

I'd like to participate! I'm in NY


----------



## mysticmomma

in MD how can i help?


----------



## momtoalex

I am in Delaware and would like to help.


----------



## TCA2008

In a nutshell, if you live in a state that still funds unnecessary circumcisions, please write to your state's Medicaid director asking them to "stop wasting money on unnecessary circumcisions" and also send the letter to as many of your state (not federal) legislators as you are willing to do. Usually, you can google this contact information.

Every state has to make budget cuts, this one makes sense.


----------



## georgia

Moving to Activism









Please realize that Activism does not host debate per the Activism Guidelines. Thanks!


----------



## Burnindinner

Oh my gosh, I can't believe NC dropped funding already. I would've thought we'd be one of the last hold outs. Now if we can get licensing for CPM's...


----------



## lilli'smom

Florida is listed as having dropped the RIC coverage. The Medicaid HMO's added it back last year as a covered procedure for infants up to a year( some "only" cover it until 12 weeks of age-gag).

http://portal.flmmis.com/flpublic/Re...0/Default.aspx

You can look up HMO by county here and see the "extras" they cover.


----------



## Christian_mom

I just e-mailed my state (Indiana) legislators and here is the director a link to the director of medicaid's e-mail address:
http://www.in.gov/phonebook.htm

His name is Jeffrey Wells but there are two people by that name working for the state, he is the director of medicaid, not a conservation officer!

Thank you for this thread!







:


----------



## Fellow Traveler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Christian_mom* 
I just e-mailed my state (Indiana) legislators and here is the director a link to the director of medicaid's e-mail address:
http://www.in.gov/phonebook.htm

His name is Jeffrey Wells but there are two people by that name working for the state, he is the director of medicaid, not a conservation officer!

Thank you for this thread!







:

Thank you for that!







Let us know if you get a reply.


----------



## Mamapits

If anyone has the contact info for the medicaid director for NY and any other officials, please post


----------



## Fellow Traveler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamapits* 
If anyone has the contact info for the medicaid director for NY and any other officials, please post

New York

Ms. Deborah Bachrach, Deputy Commissioner

Office of Health Insurance Programs

New York State Department of Health

Empire State Plaza

Room 1466, Corning Tower Building

Albany, NY 12237

Commercial: (518) 474-3018

Fax Number: (518) 486-6852

You'll have to look up the address of your local senator and represenative based on your address/voting district


----------



## MilkyMuse

I'm in MD -- what can I do?


----------



## beru

I am in Iowa. I would like to be involved please.


----------



## terese17

i am in iowa. i just attended and am going to hold a red letter event for the legalizations of CPM's. is there anything like that going on for this?


----------



## walking burp cloth

Im in CO , and would like to be involved.


----------



## mamabain

i'm in indiana. just emailed jeffrey wells.
we'll see what happens.
would love to do more.


----------



## TiredX2

How about cutting funding w/in the military?


----------



## Fellow Traveler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabain* 
i'm in indiana. just emailed jeffrey wells.
we'll see what happens.
would love to do more.

Do you have, want the address for the Medicaid director too?


----------



## Fellow Traveler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2* 
How about cutting funding w/in the military?

That's a good idea but I don't know how or where to start for that, PM TCA2008 perhaps she knows.


----------



## annaemmie

What about MI? I see it's listed as "discussing" on the map in the first post. How do I find out who's discussing it and how I can share my opinion with them?


----------



## Fellow Traveler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annaemmie* 
What about MI? I see it's listed as "discussing" on the map in the first post. How do I find out who's discussing it and how I can share my opinion with them?









Actually, as far as the 'discussing' is concerned the map is out of date. There should only really be those that do and don't at this point. Though we hope to get some 'discussing' soon. MI has a very active NOCIRC group and if you want I'll PM you the information for that state, as much as I have anyway.


----------



## Leta

Ooh, I'm in MI and I want in! We're BROKE. This is the last thing the state should pay for.

How 'bout a bumper sticker: "If you want to mutilate your child, at least pay for it out of pocket."


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum

Just a reminder folks, you can summarize the responses you get, but please don't repost the whole email. That is a violation of our copyright rules. Thanks!


----------



## Night_Nurse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2* 
How about cutting funding w/in the military?

LOVE this idea, but not sure how to go about it.


----------



## EarthyMamaofDaisy

Do you have any contact info for NH? I will write some letters.


----------



## davem

I'm a dad and an attorney in KY and have been working on the Medicaid project here for years, so far with no success but still trying. Happy to share what I've learned.

DaveM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jwhispers* 
Is starting up again. Here is a map, if your state hasn't dropped funding and you want to participate please let me know, just post here and I'll get some details to you.

http://www.icgi.org/Medicaid_Project/index.htm


----------



## Fellow Traveler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *davem* 
I'm a dad and an attorney in KY and have been working on the Medicaid project here for years, so far with no success but still trying. Happy to share what I've learned.

DaveM

Hey Dave, check your PMs.


----------



## Mamapits

So has anyone gotten any reply's ??


----------



## Fellow Traveler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamapits* 
So has anyone gotten any reply's ??

Yes, I did get a reply, wrote back, and got a second. The Medicaid director, while seemingly sympathetic to our cause, is not incline to act at this point. Two points he made in the first letter were that it should be up to the parents and the possibility of HIV reduction. Though he noted that the rates had come down in recent years. I corrected some of what he mentioned regarding purported benefits and asked for information about the rates. He replied with 5 years worth of data and the numbers had come down. In 2008 only about 55% of Medicaid babies born were circumcised with Medicaid funds. Which by my figuring is a bit under 40%.

I am going to try and continue, I just last week got the second letter. How did everyone else do? Any responses?


----------



## Evergreen

thank you everyone for devoting your time to this great cause! I am in NC where Medicaid no longer funds circumcision and looking forward to the day when it is this way across the whole country.


----------



## a-sorta-fairytale

Anything going on in New Mexico for this?


----------



## BlessedMommy2006

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leta* 
Ooh, I'm in MI and I want in! We're BROKE. This is the last thing the state should pay for.

How 'bout a bumper sticker: "If you want to mutilate your child, at least pay for it out of pocket."

Yes, yes, I totally agree! I live in MI too. Cutting circ would save the state over 2.5 million dollars.


----------



## Ron_Low

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2* 
How about cutting funding w/in the military?

FYI in the US, about 3/4 of the time an infant circumcision would be done by the mother's obstetrician.

In military hospitals, *only* the boy's pediatrician would do it.

-Ron


----------



## perspective

Does anyone know if anything is happening in New York? Or how to get it started?


----------



## Fellow Traveler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a-sorta-fairytale* 
Anything going on in New Mexico for this?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlessedMommy2006* 
Yes, yes, I totally agree! I live in MI too. Cutting circ would save the state over 2.5 million dollars.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *perspective* 
Does anyone know if anything is happening in New York? Or how to get it started?

I don't know what the situation in New Mexico is if you want I can put you in touch with the person coordinating. Please let me know. BlessedMommy there is an active group in MI who you could work with if you want. I heard they are even at a baby expo this week and were looking for volunteers. Perspective I know a few were working on Ny do you want to get in touch with them?


----------



## a-sorta-fairytale

yes, i would love the new mexico info


----------



## davem

If you haven't seen it yet, take a look at http://abcnews.go.com/Health/Healthd...8105119&page=1

Legislators think in headlines, and this one is a doozy: "Circumcision Doesn't Lessen HIV Transmission" You might consider sending a printout to your medical director or representative.

You might also want to take a look at http://www.nocircky.org , the Kentucky defunding effort. Lots of work and education, but no change in policy yet.

If you're in KY and want to help, or think we can assist you with open records requests, etc., in your own state, speak up.

Dave


----------

